# bocina adecuada? para cuantas personas?



## kkover (Mar 9, 2010)

buenos dias!! desde saltillo coahuila mexico!!!
soy nuevo en el foro y por lo visto aqui el trato 
es amable,las personas son muy atentas en cuanto a informacion se refiere...

mi preguntas son sencillas me gustaria que me ayudaran por favor
 tengo los planos de unos bafles llamados
rebotes enanos,tmbien conocidos como ARLS pienso construirlos (2)
pues ya tengo la madera de 19mm(triplay)
pero no se que bocina ponerle
alguna recomendacion de alguien que los haya probado??

Que ventajas tiene este tipo de caja?

con cuantas cajas de estas... tomando en cuenta la bocina que me recomienden
necesito para unas 200 personas?

con 2 cajas es sufieciente para unas 100?

solo quiero saber si en vdd funcionan estas cajas,
estaba checando que el plano de estos cajones es indica para sub de 18"
pero que en realidad es para 15" es verdad esto?

y que con poca potencia se suele alcanzar niveles decentes de spl??

todo lo anterior lo lei por aqui pero quisiera sus recomendaciones para
este tipo de cajas...ayudenme please!
sin mas que pasen un excelente dia!


----------

